# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  split string into multiple columns

## bmccall17

I am attempting to take the following string:
"companyName - accountName"
and transpose it to multiple columns so it reads like this
"companyName" "accountName" in separate columns

Can some help educate me about the formula I would use to do such a thing?!


btw: the data came from WORD.

Thank you,
bam

----------


## jasoncw

Assuming "companyName - accountName" is in cell A1:

Cell B1:
=LEFT(A1,FIND("-",A1,1)-2)

Cell C1:
=RIGHT(A1,LEN(A1)-D16-1)

----------


## oldchippy

Go to Data > Text to column

----------


## jasoncw

> Go to Data > Text to column



Yeah, that is easier. Select Delimited, after clicking Next, make sure Space is checked, and use a - in the Other field.

----------


## oldchippy

Easiest, cleanest, quickest probably

----------


## ExcelIsEasy

> Yeah, that is easier. Select Delimited, after clicking Next, make sure Space is checked, and use a - in the Other field.



Here you have tutorial which can help in case of some problems: Text to columns

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

5-year old thread....

----------


## Nisha Dhawan

Hello Everyone,

You can go through this link as well to learn many more things about how to "split a cell into multiple columns".

http://www.exceltip.com/tips/splitti...ent-cells.html

Thanks
Nisha

----------


## Arpita_Excel

Hello Everyone,

You can use below formulas:-

Company Name:- =LEFT (A2, SEARCH ("-", A2))
Account Name:-  =RIGHT(A2,LEN(A2)-SEARCH("-",A2,SEARCH("-",A2,SEARCH("-",A2)+1))) 

Thanks

----------

